# Are either of these bucklings moonspotted?



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

I will hopefully be getting one of the 2 bucklings soon to raise up as a buck for my 2 does. They're Nigerian dwarf. I have researched and heard some people say moonspots can be any color except white or black. I don't think the brown with white baby is moonspotted but not sure on the other one. Are either of them moonspotted? Which one would make the prettiest babies with my does?what color are my 2 does? They're tan and white but 1 has a black belly. I am new to this site btw! Hoping to learn alot from y'all! I already know alot from showing in 4H and researching but I know there is still alot to learn! I know pretty much nothing about goat color genetics. 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Unless it’s hidden I don’t think either are moonspotted. If your going for flashy babies the first one would be great. If you want to breed for goats with nice conformation (body structure) and good genetics you would want to get the nicer one. Whichever that is; the pictures make it hard to tell. Are either of your does registered? Or these bucklings registered? @CountyLineAcres @Dandy Hill Farm @Lil Boogie


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Forgot to ask, do the parents of either buckling have moon spots? At least one parents must have them for the offspring to have them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm not sure all your pictures came through. I'm only seeing two goats here and only one is labeled a buckling.
😉
Of the two goats you have pictured here, I'm not personally seeing any moonspots, but those pictures are not conclusive. We'd need to see them from both sides in good lighting to give a better guess.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No moonspots.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

No moonspots that I can see!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Nope, neither are moonspoted. Cute guys though!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome! 

It’s hard to tell from this picture. I don’t see any visible moon spots. Having said that, I have a moon spotted buckling that has two moon spots, one on each rear leg and it’s almost impossible to see in most pictures unless it’s just the right angle. They sure are cute though! Do you have pictures of your does? There are people here who are great with goat colors and can help you figure out what they are too.


----------



## jlLeslie (12 mo ago)

They’re flash (color wise) that first one makes me think of a calico kitty, lol. Calico isn’t a color pattern for goats, but that one looks like a calico 😉


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

I found some more... Are these moonspotted? I think they are! If so which one would produce the best moonspotted babies? I want whichever will throw the flashiest babies. They're brothers.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

kennaskritters03 said:


> I found some more... Are these moonspotted? I think they are! If so which one would produce the best moonspotted babies? I want whichever will throw the flashiest babies. They're brothers.
> View attachment 232207


Yes, those boys are both _very_ heavily moonspotted. Now, as to who will produce the flashiest offspring, I'm not sure and don't think there's a set answer as it will also depend on the does they are bred to. However, since they are full brothers, I would think they would produce very similar (if not the same) color patterns...... @CountyLineAcres knows more about color genetics than I do, maybe she'll have something to add.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

If I were you and I wanted flash I would go for the one in the top right corner.


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

Here are some better pictures of the 2 boys. Which would be best?


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

KY Goat Girl said:


> If I were you and I wanted flash I would go for the one in the top right corner.



He is the one I'm leaning towards. Above are some more pictures of them to show all their markings.


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

Here is the 2 does I will be breeding one of them to. One has blue eyes. Do y'all think they will have some nice flashy moonspotted babies?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep, I’m sticking with the one I already mentioned.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

The picture of the doe didn’t come through.


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

Are the pictures showing up now?


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

This is the other female. She is a lighter color and has brown eyes. She also doesn't have a black belly like her sister.


----------



## kennaskritters03 (7 mo ago)

Posted the 2 does above that I'll be breeding to the moonspotted buck. Does this seem like a good cross to get flashy moonspotted babies? What would the babies look like? Moonspotted?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yep, I see the pictures now. You never know exactly what the babies will look like but you can get an idea. Most likely they will be heavily moonspotted as well. The babies could look like either parent or a cross between both parents. Or you could get a color you never expected like a grandparent color.


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

I've seen really plain babies born out of the flashiest moonspotted parents, and I've seen goats with only one or two small moonspots produce heavily moonspotted babies. Since all you care about is color, I'd go for the buck you like the color of best- the difference between the kids the two brother produce will be negligible, and it's all a crapshoot anyway. I had a buck absolutely covered in moonspots last year who only produced one kid out of 5 with moonspots. I have a doe who I don't even see any moonspots on, but she must have one somewhere because her kids usually have a couple small moonspots.

I'd really suggest taking the conformation of all goats involved into consideration too though, not just color. Even if you're just a pet breeder, you need your goats to be able to hold up well as they age. I didn't look too closely at the photos but one of those does has an incredibly steep rump, so you might consider whichever of the bucks has a better rump angle.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

And please consider health as well as conformation. Color is a crapshoot. You may get all spots or none at all. Even if you are breeding “ just pets” these are much more important.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so true. ☝


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

As for which buck would throw the flashiest kids, you will never know by visually looking at them. Bucks with louder/flashier patterns doesn’t mean they will throw flashier kids. It also doesn’t mean that they’ll throw moonspots on 100% of their kids. 

*Choose conformation first and color second. It’s possible that half of your kid crop could be born without spots.*

Color has a very specific set of rules that it must follow. However, you have several different combinations available for each kid born. You may know every single color combination possible, but dice are theoretically rolled each time with a probability % of which pattern you’ll get. Usually, you can break down the % possibilities and know your exact chances, but you cannot guarantee the outcome. It’s like gambling lol.


----------

